# Thetford Fridge N3175 fault



## autotrailscoutman (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi.
I just jet-washed my camper but I think I may have got water on thru the vents onto the back of the fridge. It was working before! Fridge is a Thetford Fridge N3175. I have an Autotrail Scout 2013. Any ideas what has gone wrong or how to fix it?
Steve


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Let it dry out and see what it's doing then! 

Have you tried it on gas and electric? If it will work on one of them then leaving it on will accelerate the drying process.


----------



## stamfordharry (Dec 20, 2014)

*Thetford*

Hi Pal

We have had 3 of these fridges in last 2 and half years and Thetford are about to replace it with another new one

Works some weekends then does not work for ages either on gas or electric


----------



## jbarker.1 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Thetford fridge N3175 fault*

Hi I have aThetford N3175 fridge freezer in my motor home and while we were away in Cornwall it would not work on the electric 240v .we lost all the food in it as there was no indication of it not work no fault code showing ,
We found a dealer in Cornwall but there engineer was on holiday so they recommended an engineer which he came to us and he told us that it is a come fault with these fridges ,
He replaced the control module and it works ok now ,but the engineer had to charge me £159.98 for the replacement and told me to return it to Thetford company which I did but Thetford will not honour the warranty when it is only 2years old they said it had to be one for there engineers ,but when you are stuck with this fault you need to get it working properly ,as I am disabled and use a wheelchair I needed it back on granted it works on gas but my gas was low ,
Now I do not trust the fridge so I have two gauges so I can see what the temperature is at all times .
I think Thetford company is mean because they will not give me a new control module ,I have told them I do not want the money I just want a replacement to keep .because I do not trust the fridge now


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

I have found these fridges can be temperamental on electric at best, I always use it on 'auto' when on hookup at least it should switch itself to gas in the event of an interruption in the electric supply or a fridge electrical fault.

Not much comfort but it could have been worse, the main pcb control unit in the back is >£400

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have had very bad service from Thetford too, not with a fridge but with a brand new toilet that was unusable in a brand new van.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I have found Thetford fridges to be unreliable and not the best company to deal with.

First thought though, jet washing is not good for motorhomes in the main, you need it on very low power if you must use one..


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

coppo said:


> I have found Thetford fridges to be unreliable and not the best company to deal with.
> 
> First thought though, jet washing is not good for motorhomes in the main, you need it on very low power if you must use one..


Jet washing was an old thread resurrected by jbarker yesterday, but you are right about taking care whilst jet washing.

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We’ve had no trouble with ours
Switches between 12 V, gas and electric automatically

And has for the last 5 years

So some do work

Sandra


----------

